# Trek Trailer bike connected to daddy's new Reverb dropper post. Hmm?



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

So, I got the urge to go ahead and buy a Rockshox Reverb Stealth 30.9 for my Rocky Mountain Instinct. Went to the local bike shop and took some measurements with the hitch on my current seat post just so we know what size of dropper to order considering I'll need to have it installed slightly higher than most. This all seemed great until I started looking at the hitch design. My little guy's Trek Trailer bike hitch looks like this:















As you can see, the hitch needs to attach to the post by sliding it over the seat post. There's no way to install or remove it without removing the seatpost as well. My biggest concern is that I would have to have the hitch installed semi-permanently because the LBS will need to run the cable through the frame for the Reverb. I'd much rather have the option of a quick release hitch, or a way to easily remove the current one without removing the dropper post as well.

Any advice? Anyone with the same setup...dropper post with a trailer hitch?


----------



## Kbarrette (Mar 16, 2013)

it doesnt look like it would be that bad. If you pull the dropper post out of the tube, remove both bolts on the trailer hitch clamp and you should be able to slide the hitch down the dropper post and then pass the dropper cable through the opening where where the bolts cinch down. Its a bit more work but is still doable.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

hmm. Thanks for the reply. You might be right. The gap is pretty tight where the bolts cinch up. I guess it depends on how much slack I actually have in the dropper post since it's being routed internally. I thought I might also be able to just order this hitch, and perhaps add some spacers. Could work well.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Two thoughts.
Leave the clamp on the seatpost. Just remove the quick disconnect pin and remove the trailer. You'll take a weight hit, but it is what it is.

Get a second bike. You're taking a kid along on an expensive trail bike. you're not getting the performance you want out of your bike, possibly causing damage to the seatpost or frame, and probably bouncing/scaring the heck out of your kid if you're going down trails. I'd get a simple used bike, throw the tag along on it, and ride. When the kid gets old enough to ride on their own, sell the second bike and buy a good kids bike.


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

I just didn't do it. I took my reverb off the bike I'm putting kid stuff on. I have more than one bike. 

It's kind of ridiculous but the reverb costs more than the tag-along-bike. I thought it would be stupid to mess up the reverb.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

the.vault said:


> I just didn't do it. I took my reverb off the bike I'm putting kid stuff on. I have more than one bike.
> 
> It's kind of ridiculous but the reverb costs more than the tag-along-bike. I thought it would be stupid to mess up the reverb.


I hear ya. My LBS dude said he didn't see an issue with having the hitch installed on the Reverb, but it is a pricy component. For the most part I'm not putting it under a lot of stress. I pick relatively flat trails and ride conservatively when he's riding with me. It definitely would suck if I warped or bent the Reverb post though.


----------



## esbowman (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, just thought I'd throw this here in the event someone else is thinking about doing this. This is the reply from SRAM...which is pretty much what I expected:



> Hi Eric,
> 
> Due to the design of the post (the lower fixed portion of the seatpost is a vital structure to the inner workings of the Reverb unit) we do not suggest using your post with any clamped device such as a trail-a-bike.
> 
> ...


----------

